# ETC MIDI control



## Harrism (May 21, 2012)

My school has an ETC express 125 board. (Great board) I've been told by the tech director that there is a way that we can connect midi to it so it can sync to music. To do this what should we buy and how should we set it up. Is it as simple as getting a MIDI to USB converter and just playing the audio through it? BTW, I'm planning on getting him the tools to do this if its cheap enough.

Link to the board:http://www.etcconnect.com/docs/docs_downloads/datashts/Express_125_250_vC.pdf


----------



## BobHealey (May 21, 2012)

By sync to music, what do you mean? Do you mean having something happen every beat, or at 3:14 in the song, do X? How you do it, and if its supported are different depending on what you want to do.


----------



## Harrism (May 21, 2012)

I would have it go to the beat of the music... kind of like this (not the best example)


Music sync LED's (lights) - YouTube


----------



## derekleffew (May 21, 2012)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...c-express-computer-via-midi-show-control.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/483-midi-express-48-96-a.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/21046-midi-etc-express.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...actly-would-one-control-light-board-midi.html


----------



## BobHealey (May 21, 2012)

Alright. For beat matching, there are two different ways to trigger an express series console. First, and foremost, you need some piece of hardware or software that can analyze an incoming audio stream and find the beat you're looking for. Second, and far simpler, the console needs to be triggered by the first piece. You could use MIDI to trigger the cue stack or run a macro, or use the contact closure interface on the back of the console which fires a specific macro every time its triggered.

For cast parties at RPI, someone built a box that after being connected to a backfed DI hooked into the sound console, will extract the bass line from the music and and trigger the contact closure. Its mostly reliable, when wires don't pop out of the protoboard used to build the device. They're working on a second unit that uses MSC to trigger the console via MIDI to work with a Road Hog that doesn't support contact closure.


----------



## AhClem (Jun 27, 2012)

Our chief engineer wrote a white paper, "MIDI to DMX Lighting" that you might find useful. While it references our controller in the document the same techniques look like they can be used on the ETC console as well (e.g. triggering macros rather than just 'a light'). The sections where he discusses bandwidth and resoultion point out the differences in how the two protcols (DMX and MIDI) can be used to your best advantage and offers a couple different 'case studies' describing how MIDI control works for different users. 
From there it looks like Chapter 25 of the ETC manual, the MIDI section, is your next stop


----------



## Cooperhodges (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you looking for something like this?

ETC Selador D60 VIVID Audio Controlled Lighting Small Demonstration - YouTube

This is a video a friend of mine made, when we tried out some Selador D60's.

Also, you're going to want some sort of DMX to Ethernet converter, like this:

Enttec 70305-Enttec Ode Open Dmx Ethernet Gateway - 70305-ENTTEC | Spectrum Audio

That, along with a program to control the lights, should get you what you're wanting. We used an iMac to control the lights, however, so, when it comes to doing this on a console, I'm not completely sure on how you'd go about it.


----------



## 00attwoodj (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: ETC MIDI control HELP MEEEEEE PLEASE*

Hello any and everyone, 

I would like step by step guide on setting up MIDI on the ION and using Qlab as trigger or a receiver or visa versa?
If anyone could spare the time that would be amazing . . . .

thank you so much guys and gals

Josh


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: ETC MIDI control HELP MEEEEEE PLEASE*

Start here:
MIDI - Electronic Theatre Controls

To get communications working you will need to configure the MIDI ports. This is done in the maintenance shell. Search the somewhat out-of-date manual for "MSC" or "MIDI" and it will give you a step-by-step guide on how to do this.

In Q-Lab you need to enable MSC and configure it to use your MIDI output device. This is done from the MSC option in the Preferences area.

Once you are done doing that you can start adding MSC cues to your show and testing your connections.

It is extremely useful to know how the Eos Family console handles MSC commands so you know which ones to use.


----------

